# Loom knit blanket ( repost to loom section)



## crafterwantabe

I'm just reposting my loom knit blanket so it can be in the looming section .


----------



## Sjlegrandma

Hey, that is really nice. Love the colours and it looks like it would be nice and warm.


----------



## crochetknit Deb

Wow! What loom?


----------



## KateWood

It looks cozy


----------



## Butterfly1943

It's beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Sjlegrandma said:


> Hey, that is really nice. Love the colours and it looks like it would be nice and warm.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## crafterwantabe

crochetknit Deb said:


> Wow! What loom?


Thank you! I used the kB S Loom love it.


----------



## crafterwantabe

KateWood said:


> It looks cozy


Thank you!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Butterfly1943 said:


> It's beautiful.


Thank you for your kind comments....


----------



## ClaudiaCano

It's beautiful! I wonder what kind of yarn did you used, and the measurements of your blanket.


----------



## AudreyD

Nice border. How did you do that? Great job!


----------



## lovey

:sm24:


----------



## crafterwantabe

ClaudiaCano said:


> It's beautiful! I wonder what kind of yarn did you used, and the measurements of your blanket.


Thank you! The yarn is red heart super saver. The S Loom makes five foot wide and as long as you want . Mine ended up 5' by 7'


----------



## crafterwantabe

AudreyD said:


> Nice border. How did you do that? Great job!


I just did a single crochet of the variegated followed by the dark red. I like how it turned out.


----------



## crafterwantabe

lovey said:


> :sm24:


Thank you ????


----------



## ioneodi

Beautiful . I just bought a MS loom and am ready to learn how to use it. Is a beanie hat too difficult to start with? Recently diagnosed with carpal tunnel syndrome and MD and rheumatologist say no problem to continue with knitting but neurologist says to stop for a while. Thus the loom! I also have yarn to make a blanket or afghan. Better when beginning to make panels and then join? Ione


----------



## Cbreeze

So very pretty. And so happy to see some other "loomers" in the pack ! !
I've got the yarn and the looms...just need to get myself to youtube to get going.
This has been an inspiration.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## crafterwantabe

ioneodi said:


> Beautiful . I just bought a MS loom and am ready to learn how to use it. Is a beanie hat too difficult to start with? Recently diagnosed with carpal tunnel syndrome and MD and rheumatologist say no problem to continue with knitting but neurologist says to stop for a while. Thus the loom! I also have yarn to make a blanket or afghan. Better when beginning to make panels and then join? Ione


Watch some YouTube videos they are very helpful... I can't wait to see your looming!!


----------



## crafterwantabe

Cbreeze said:


> So very pretty. And so happy to see some other "loomers" in the pack ! !
> I've got the yarn and the looms...just need to get myself to youtube to get going.
> This has been an inspiration.
> Thanks for posting.


I can't wait to see you project... I enjoy it... it takes practice just like everything. But I love it. Happy looming...


----------



## sapodedo

Suggestions for changing knitting habits: try Portuguese knitting or Continental knitting. YouTube has tutorials. Good luck.


----------



## crafterwantabe

sapodedo said:


> Suggestions for changing knitting habits: try Portuguese knitting or Continental knitting. YouTube has tutorials. Good luck.


Thank you. I'm not sure if that would make much difference for me since I have difficulty holding the needles ...


----------



## Moon Loomer I

crafterwantabe said:


> I'm just reposting my loom knit blanket so it can be in the looming section .


Very nice! At 5X7 feet that must have taken a lot of yarn. It is worsted, single or double strand? Did you follow a stitch pattern? Is the color pattern yours? Merry Xmas, Moon Loomer I


----------



## crafterwantabe

Moon Loomer I said:


> Very nice! At 5X7 feet that must have taken a lot of yarn. It is worsted, single or double strand? Did you follow a stitch pattern? Is the color pattern yours? Merry Xmas, Moon Loomer I


Merry Christmas to you too.... actually it really didn't take as much yarn as I thought. I did just e-wrap stitch. Single strand of worsted weight. Just red heart. What my plan was, I was going to knit one skein then another then reverse . But unfortunately the yarn skeins were so different. So it is not even at all so one side the colors changed faster. It has character having the different size color changes. I just used single strand so it wouldnt be so heavy. Thank you for kind comment...


----------



## Moon Loomer I

crafterwantabe said:


> Merry Christmas to you too.... actually it really didn't take as much yarn as I thought. I did just e-wrap stitch. Single strand of worsted weight. Just red heart. What my plan was, I was going to knit one skein then another then reverse . But unfortunately the yarn skeins were so different. So it is not even at all so one side the colors changed faster. It has character having the different size color changes. I just used single strand so it wouldnt be so heavy. Thank you for kind comment...


You must have used garter stitch edges all around or just the sides? I did that, color split, on a double knit baby blanket. The balls were divided by weight (with out the ball band) yet the row count varied. I am going to have to improve my crochet skills to make my edges look as good as yours. Moon Loomer I


----------



## ms mollybgoode

Fabulous blanket! What stitch did you use? Second question..... have you ever used a bulky yarn like Bernat Blanket yarn on the S loom? Thanks in advance ????


----------



## crafterwantabe

Moon Loomer I said:


> You must have used garter stitch edges all around or just the sides? I did that, color split, on a double knit baby blanket. The balls were divided by weight (with out the ball band) yet the row count varied. I am going to have to improve my crochet skills to make my edges look as good as yours. Moon Loomer I


Is e-wrap the same as the garter stitch ? I was pleased how the crochet edges turned out.


----------



## crafterwantabe

ms mollybgoode said:


> Fabulous blanket! What stitch did you use? Second question..... have you ever used a bulky yarn like Bernat Blanket yarn on the S loom? Thanks in advance ????


Thank you!!!! I just did the e-wrap after I finished I did a few rows of single crochet around it. I have not used the blanket yarn. I should try it...


----------



## Moon Loomer I

crafterwantabe said:


> Is e-wrap the same as the garter stitch ? I was pleased how the crochet edges turned out.


The garter stitch is a two row stitch, sometimes called a pattern stitch *knit one row, purl the next row*, repeat * ... * to end of pattern, these rows can be reversed by starting with the purl row. The e-wrap is the wrap for a knit stitch and when knitted one over one it is the same as the twisted knit stitch in stick knitting. The garter stitch is used as a border on projects to prevent knit sections from curling. I make a garter stitch band to begin a single layer hat that I do not want to have a rolled brim. Merry Xmas, Moon Loomer I


----------



## Moon Loomer I

crafterwantabe said:


> Thank you!!!! I just did the e-wrap after I finished I did a few rows of single crochet around it. I have not used the blanket yarn. I should try it...


The blanket yarns are a 6wt or a 7wt. Your "S" loom I believe is a 3/8ths inch gauge. You could use a multi peg wrap. The 6wt yarn would be wrapped around the outside of two or three pegs for one stitch. Loops and Treads makes a loom for the 7wt yarn that has w i d e l y spaced pegs, that are quite tall. I do not think 7wt yarn would practical on your "S" loom. I suspect that yarn would choke the throat of that loom. Merry Xmas, Moon Loomer I


----------



## crafterwantabe

Moon Loomer I said:


> The blanket yarns are a 6wt or a 7wt. Your "S" loom I believe is a 3/8ths inch gauge. You could use a multi peg wrap. The 6wt yarn would be wrapped around the outside of two or three pegs for one stitch. Loops and Treads makes a loom for the 7wt yarn that has w i d e l y spaced pegs, that are quite tall. I do not think 7wt yarn would practical on your "S" loom. I suspect that yarn would choke the throat of that loom. Merry Xmas, Moon Loomer I


Thank you. For all this information. Very helpful for the next time....I have to finish the one I'm doing using pipsqueak yarn.


----------



## Moon Loomer I

crafterwantabe said:


> Thank you. For all this information. Very helpful for the next time....I have to finish the one I'm doing using pipsqueak yarn.


Is this one going to be as large as the one pictured here? Moon Loomer I


----------



## crafterwantabe

No I'm going to make it a little smaller. Maybe 5 x5 or 5x4.5.


----------



## Jean Marie

Wow You did that on a loom? How big is the loom?


----------



## redquilter

Great colors. I like the border. Did you crochet it?


----------



## crafterwantabe

Jean Marie said:


> Wow You did that on a loom? How big is the loom?


It's the S-loom by authentic knitting board... thank you.????


----------



## crafterwantabe

redquilter said:


> Great colors. I like the border. Did you crochet it?


Thank you! Yes I did a few rows of single crochet...


----------



## Joanna88

crochetknit Deb said:


> Wow! What loom?


beautiful! and yes, which loom did you use please........


----------



## crafterwantabe

Nannaj said:


> beautiful! and yes, which loom did you use please........


I used the s-loom by authentic knitting boards... love that loom


----------



## barbarafletcher

Fabulous. I’m thinking of doing a loom blanket..what size loom and approx how much yarn please.. thank you..after Christmas of cause!


----------

